# Johnson Beach 1st week of august



## sloughhunter (Apr 13, 2011)

Will be down on vacation first week of august from arkansas. We usually stay at perdido pass but we are staying at perdido key this year. I always fish the pass but am going to fish johnson beach this year. Any tips from fishing from the shore (either side). Any chance of catching fish in the grass from the shore on the lagoon side in the mornings? And are there any sharks on the lagoon side? My wife and I have caught small sharks from the beach at Johnson. Also does the night owl pass allow you to come to the beach at day break? My thinking on the lagoon side is that I might get a bait farther out due to the wind. Any info would be helpful!


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

With the Night Owls pass you can come into the park any time you wish. If it is after hours or before the park would normally open, just make sure your pass is displayed on your dash or you can be ticketed. ot too sure about the lagoon side, we always fish the Gulf side. 

Good luck and let us know how the bite is!


----------



## sloughhunter (Apr 13, 2011)

I will let you know how it goes. I bought me a small kayak to haul down with me and if the surf is not to rough I may try to take my bait out with it. I took it out on black river here in arkansas today and tried it out. I practiced getting on in deep water and maybe i can try it out a time or two more.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

That sounds great, I'm hitting Johnson's Beach for a day of surf fishing tomorrow. I'll let you know ow the bite is.


----------

